# Anyone ride Harriman State Park?



## Sean.B

Hey all. I'm new to road riding (ex-Mountainbiker), and i've started riding in Harriman because I'm scared to ride roads like 9w just yet, if ever. I'm trying to get out a 2-3 times during the week and on Saturday's. If anyone is around that would show me some loops or just want to ride socially, shoot me a message. 

- Sean


----------



## robdamanii

Look for Paredown on here. I know he's somewhere in the area. 

I get up to that area occasionally as well, but no plans to head up there any time soon.


----------



## jsedlak

Seven Lakes Drive just got repaved last year; it's beautiful. It's the location for the Silvermine ITT.


----------



## Running_NYE

I'd like to ride Seven Lakes Drive but I start/end in NYC and I think (for me) its too far of a ride to tackle.

Is there any way to get to this region via public transportation one way?


----------



## Steve B.

MTA - NJ Transit runs trains from NY Penn Station to Tuxedo (southern end of 7 Lakes Drive), transfer at Secaucus.

New Jersey Transit

You will need a bike pass:

New Jersey Transit


----------



## Sean.B

I'm planning on riding Saturday around 11am for 30-35 miles if anyone is interested in meeting up. Will be there next Tuesday and Thursday around 9am for same distance. Really enjoying the riding up there, the hills are absolutely killing me.


----------



## brainer23

I just started cycling at the end of last year, but gonna try to be in Harriman St Park once a weekend. Pm me if you wanna meet up... Heres my Strava and Garmin Connect:

Garmin Connect - Profile Information for maiettad054
Dominick M. | Cyclist | Strava


----------



## jkmacman

*106*

start with the triangle loop in the middle of harriman, lake sebago, lake tiorata, lake welch. when you get comfy biking that ride into the park i like route 106 from pip, or pip from the thruway. keep to the right, that's our space. let the car pass . enjoy!

106 from thruway
View attachment 282819


Bike Ride Profile | -Special, Ride 28.5 near Sloatsburg | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## charliedogs

Here's an article about getting to Harriman State Park from New York City, via public transport (train) up to a ferry in Ossining, that takes you across the Hudson River to about five miles from Harriman. Getting to Harriman by Bike: Take the Ferry | Biking Harriman - My Harriman

Better than biking directly from the city IMO.


----------



## D&MsDad

Note: if you're following charliedogs directions, approaching Harriman from the East, and if Willow Grove Road is too steep for you, then off of Willow Grove take a right on Blanchard (go past Call Hollow Rd on the left, near the deli on the left will be Blanchard on your right), then take a left on Gate Hill road. It is longer, but the grade is somewhat gentler. You still have the steep bit from where Gate Hill rd comes in to just beyond the park sign, but it is definitely easier than Willow Grove.

Also, the "triangle" described in charliedogs post is quite a bit easier taken counterclockwise, so you don't have to make the climb up Lake Welch Parkway. Anyway, Tiorati Brook rd is much prettier, so it is better to buzz down Lake Welch Pkwy (kind of boring) and take a nice slow ride up Tiorati Brook than it is to do the opposite. Especially in the summer when Lake Welch Pkwy is exposed to the sun (Tiorati Brook Rd is nice and shady), it is nicer to go up Tiorati than Welch. That's my opinion, anyway.

Arden Valley road is also newly repaved, as is rt 106 between Rt 17 and Kanawauke circle, so a really nice loop is to follow the "triangle" route to Tiorati circle then, instead of getting on 7 Lakes Drive, go up Arden Valley road, down to Rte 17, then south on Rte 17 to the exit for 17A/Rte 106, then 106 up to Kanawauke circle where you rejoin the "triangle" loop. Yes, you have to ride on Rte 17 for about 10 minutes or so, but a) the Rte 17 shoulder is nice and wide, and b) the rides on Arden Valley rd and 106 up from Rte 17 to the circle are worth it (IMO).



------------------

Oops, forgot to mention that Lake Welch Pkwy, Tiorati Brook and Arden Valley roads are closed during the winter, I think after Dec. 1. It is easy to get around the barriers on a bike so you can still ride them, but if there is snow then those roads are not cleared.

Also, if you're willing to ride on the grass next to Palisades Pkwy (I usually do this on my touring bike with 32mm tires), then you can get to 7 Lakes Drive in Bear Mtn park, and include the Perkins Memorial Parkway ride up to the top of Bear Mountain. (Perkins Pkwy is also closed during the winter.) Just go North/East on 7 Lakes Drive from Tiorati circle, then at the Rt 6 traffic circle take the Palisades Pkwy North exit, and ride on the grass to the exit to 7 Lakes Drive in Bear Mountain Park.


----------

